# Why does deprofundis fear Baroque era? Why does deprofundis listen to more of it?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Because it's intimidating, too much composers first and foremost, think J.s Bach and is family, think other notorious German composers there is zillion work to listen, where do I start.

Not that I'm not a complete newbie to Baroque but, I wont to have a small collecting of Baroque, when you are a die-hard fan of classical like me, christ I panic,Think of my wallet.I size most of Gregorian, medieval differents era from Ars Vetus to Ars Nova then Ars Subtilior in the depth, these era have no secrets for me, perhaps so.

But when i think of Baroque i may never size,if you will all it's essence, too many composers too prolific and i like other stuff like jazz, blues, old-rock, brutal skronk (ufo non-metal non-punk)Electronic music worth of interest ect...

If I would listen to Baroque it would cost me a fortune, I would need to have almost everything worth of interest, kind of costly experience, I don't know, don't think I would be able to circle Baroque and become an expert in Baroque ,in the process fail miserably.

But whit all this said I still have some Organ by J.s Bach and his motets, two editions, have some Telemann Harpiscord, than again, whom here as heard all Telemann works, he wrote like 7500 pieces of pieces of music, In a life time I ask, did someone size Telemann alone or J.s Bach alone, know all there work( an expert), perhaps ten people on this planet are real expert of Baroque or did size Baroque entirely?

So I'm gonna say what Rocky said to his wife in ROCKY 4 , I'm scared the Russian dude is gonna kill me he is ginormous(Ivan Drago).

But I still have some crucial composers & oddity and so on but I could never become an expert in baroque, lack of funds lack of time, I most sleep sometime, I'm sutch a disappointment to myself, but I happen to have early Baroque of the Germans and Frenchs, that a good start.

Beyond 18 century marquer Im scarred, thus said and mean 1700-1800 gazillion works to listen, life expectency short for north american.I wonder if people think the same, my house look like a recordstores all ready so I have way too mutch CDs and a small but valuable collection of LPs, to size Baroque entirely you need a house just as big as a football field, my 5 1/2 is not space enought.

Are all these statements, chicken wussing or I could be right about it.

Perhaps Bill Gates can size classical of Baroque era he is rich and can buy everything, I dont know?

Maybe all of this excuse are ''des défaites de peureux''.
So i know my classical oddly ancient lore very mutch(Gregorian, medieval, renaissance) and some Romantic composer some modern some super-modern composer, futurist ect..

But Baroque Im a bit lost and intimidated by all the works of so far too many composer, the question is not about do I like Baroque or not, but if i can't be knowledge enough in a life time i would feel like failing, In some way or the other, sound strange I know but I guess Im strange dude.

 But like I said like some Dolphin Im trying to swim in uncharted waters, and I am brave.

Goodnight everyone Im so tired ,probably done giga load of typos and syntax error, but sparred me Im so tired, and wanted to post on my view of Baroque.

:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Two current threads which may help:

Baroque on Youtube

For love of the Baroque...

The group Baroque Exchange has a lot of useful stuff.

In particular look at 

Threads on TC of interest to Baroque-Lovers.

this includes a list of composer guest books which is one place to start. It also includes most of the Baroque threads on TC.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Taggart said:


> Two current threads which may help:
> 
> Baroque on Youtube
> 
> ...


Thank you kind sir Taggart, for the help, i really appreciate :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I know what you mean - there is such a quantity of Baroque Music, and, starting as I did so late, I'll never really get my head round it.

My way is to split it into manageable chunks - I'm working my way through the Wiki short list of baroque composers.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Baroque_composers

But another way of doing that would be to find just two or three composers that you like, or maybe take a particular period of the baroque stretch, and try to collect samples to listen to from that smaller segment.

I tend to like the seventeenth century composers - Lully in particular. I could spend the rest of my life just listening to French baroque.

Another way of looking at the Baroque Size Problem, though, would be to see it as an advantage. I can never get to the end of it - I can never run out of music to explore and to enjoy. 

PS - thanks for starting the thread, deprofundis. I'm now going to put it into my list on Baroque Exchange. :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Beyond 18 century marquer Im scarred, thus said and mean 1700-1800 gazillion works to listen, life expectency short for north american.


I agree, and I haven't bothered much with the 18th century. I'm not sure I like the music much anyway, at least apart from Bach.

But 1600-1700, there's some good things there for lute, for viol, for keyboard and even for voice. The odd concerto too.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

My approach is to sample as many composers as I can and what grabs my attention, I dig deeper later. I am not a compulsive hoarder and will not acquire everything that I can. I am not a completionist and do not need to hear everything by any composer. Baroque is huge, but there is a lot of music, that is not that memorable, so my interest narrowed to some 10 composers that I return to. When/if I exhaust them, I will try to search for more.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2019)

Start with Monteverdi and stop with J S Bach. Simple.


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Just do like 90% of classical listeners and start with Bach, Handel, and Vivaldi. Once you have got a grasp on them and if you are still craving more, start expanding out to Monteverdi, Rameau, Scarlatti, etc.


----------

